# Walk Behind Spreader



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Would a decent walk behind spreader for lawns work with salt and sand salt mix? I only have a few driveways that I do from time to time and shovels spreading is a little uneven. Any ideas? Chris


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

if you get one, make sure you get one with air in the tires instead of the hard plastic ones, they are cheaper but dont push very well on ice. each of our plow trucks has a spreader in case we have to do a small area or the salt spreader would break down, good luck


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have one that I use and it works fine. I wash it after every use also.:waving:


----------



## Sidebuz (Aug 10, 2003)

I just hate the idea of using a $300 Lesco fertilizer spreader to do salt. Me, I would forget to wash it once and then have a rusty, expensive spreader.  What do you guys use for sidewalks? To me, the fertilizer spreader spreads it too wide. But I hate using a cup/shovel (too uneven distrubition). Any ideas?


----------



## handenterprises (Jan 23, 2004)

i have an earthway push spreader that i use. to keep it from spreading too wide i put a piece of tin on the left side of the spinner. i just stay on the left side of the side walks and walk slow enough to only spread the width of the walk. this saves a lot of salt and dosn't effect the grass. as for the spreader it's self i don't think i will use it for fertilizer any more. it kinda got smashed when the salt skid slid forward. i straightened it out but no longer trust it to be accurate.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Lesco all stainless steel, awesome!


----------



## Sidebuz (Aug 10, 2003)

Has anybody tried a regular drop fertilizer spreader instead of a rotary?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

i have an argi-fab aND IT KICKS
YOU CAN GET AN EARTHWAY FOR AROUND 140 BUCKS AND IT HOLD LIKE 100 POUNDS OF SALT sorry i mistyped that i didnt mean the caps im not yelling


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. I may have to invest in one for next season. I use the shovel toss, but it doesn't seem to work as good as I want. Chris


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lesco stainless is good if you use calcium or landscapers choice (magnesium), mine works o.k. with bagged salt but wet bulk salt just gets clogged. E-poke (orange drop spreader) from Sweden are amazing but pricey $1,000.00 Canadian. Also they take along time but you don't waist any on the grass.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quincy33 _
> *Lesco stainless is good if you use calcium or landscapers choice (magnesium), mine works o.k. with bagged salt but wet bulk salt just gets clogged. E-poke (orange drop spreader) from Sweden are amazing but pricey $1,000.00 Canadian. Also they take along time but you don't waist any on the grass. *


Does that hurt the grass in the spring if some get's on it??? What about run-off.

Thanks!


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

These guys make walk behind salt and sand spreaders. They aren't cheap but they work well. www.hydromann.dk, their North American distiributor is www.easternfarmmachinery.com


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Craftybigdog _
> *Lesco all stainless steel, awesome! *


that's what we are going to use this year, hope it works


----------



## Castle (Jan 26, 2005)

Another option to the Hydromann is the Taurus from WWW.Peacocksalt.co.uk.
But how could anyone justify spending a grand on a walk behind spreader???? Yikes!!!


----------



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

I have the Agrifab 125 with the sidewalk delector and it works great with Magic Salt. I don't think I would use it for Fertilizing though. Leave that to the Perma-Green ultra and Lesco Spreaders.


----------

